# Tipps wie man folgendes hinbekommt?



## Shiivva (31. August 2001)

Es geht um, z.B. diesen, nennen wir es mal Effekt, hier!
Ein anderes Beispiel, wäre das hier, oder das.

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie man das *in etwa* hinbekommt?


----------



## cfspeed (31. August 2001)

*Hallo*

Die Frage habe ich gestern auch so ähnlich gestellt.(2 wichtige Fragen):-( 
Diese Art von Seiten designdamage, chapter3 etc... sind meine absoluten Vorbilder.
Das geht wohl mit 3DMax und n' büschen Photoshop.

Aber wie genau das würde ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## Shiivva (31. August 2001)

ja, mich interessieren besonders die Shapes (diese meist zwei oder dreifarbigen spitzen Formen...)

Na ja, vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp, wie ich die auch ohne 3DStudioMax hinbekomme...


----------



## Jan Seifert (31. August 2001)

Also es ist zu 99,99% mit 3d studio max gemacht.
Aber man kann mit PS einen änlichen effekt hinbekommen
Schaut einfach mal hier.


----------



## Psyclic (31. August 2001)

ja dann sollte mal einer erklären wie das mit 3dsmax geht ...


----------



## cfspeed (31. August 2001)

habe ich gesehen.
Hellish Meister hat wirklich super TuTs.
Habe diese Technik in PSP schon probiert, aber da kommen wir nicht heran.
Mit dem 3DMax muss ich mich wohl etwas länger beschäftigen,
dat Ding is im Moment ne Nummer zu groß für mich.
Kann zwar so nen Quader zeichnen aber nicht mehr :% 
Schüler müßte man sein


----------



## Shiivva (31. August 2001)

*@smallb*

Danke für den Tut-Link.

Werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren


----------



## wo0zy (31. August 2001)

also diese shapes sind recht einfach in 3dmax zu erstellen!!!

also:

1. starte 3dmax! 

2. klicke auf objekte(leiste oben, 2 karteikarte) und wähle die pyramide aus!

3. erstelle in dem fenster "vorn" diese pyramide

4. gehe zurück in die erste karteikarte "Hauptsymbolleiste" und klicke auf das bewegungstool(cursor der in alle himmelsrichtungen zeigt)

5. klicke damit in dem fentster "vorn" auf dei pyramide(das darahtgitter muss jetzt weiss sein)

6. klicke mit der rechten maustaste nochmals auf die pyramide und wähle "in bearbeitbares netz umwandeln"

7. klicke jetzt rechts in der optionsliste oder wie das heisst auf die 2.  karteikärte(ändern) dort muss ein menue "auswahl" sein, wenn es ausgefahren ist, klicke auf die einzellnen punkte! zum ausfahren draufklicken!!

8. jetzt wieder die pyramide anklicken, und die vertexe(punkte) sind andersfarbig(bei mir blau oder so) klicke einen an und verschiebe ihn mit gedrückter maustaste!!

verschiebe nun alle vertexe so wie du es willst!!

um einen solchen effekt da oben zu erstellen wiederhole diese tutorail einige male und verschiebe dann die einzellnen objekte!!

ich  hoffe ich habe es verständlich geschrieben!!


----------



## wo0zy (31. August 2001)

ahso, was ich total vergessen habe, 

wenn ihr nicht wisst wie man dem ganzen ne andere farbe gebt, hier ne anleitung!!

also ihr geht oben in der leiste auf die karteikarte rendern!

dann seht ihr da so ein bild mit 4 andersfarbigen kugeln, da klickt ihr drauf, jetzt nur noch das jeweilige objekt anklicken welches ne andere farbe bekommen hat, und anschliessend farbe auswählen, und feritg!!


----------



## GoLLuM (31. August 2001)

is ja schon fast ein tut woozy! danke fuer den link fuer das 3d/fake. wed ich auch malausprobieren! hehe, das kann man gut gebrauchen!


----------



## wo0zy (31. August 2001)

hehe, jo das sollte es eigentlich auch sein!!:smoke:


----------



## addïct (31. August 2001)

wow danke für das 3dmax tutorial. Ich hab das bis jetzt auch nie hinbekommen. Aber mit deinem Tut hat's gleich geklappt.

Hier mein erster Versuch:


----------



## Shiivva (31. August 2001)

*hey,*

das sieht ja schon mal richtig gut aus  

Auch gleich ausprobieren muss!!!


----------



## wo0zy (31. August 2001)

freut mich das ich euch helfen konnte!!


----------



## cfspeed (31. August 2001)

Woozy ist ab heute unser Boardpfarrer


----------



## wo0zy (31. August 2001)

hehe, lol, aber wenn ich einer religion angehöre, dann der internetreligion, ich kann andere nicht leiden! ;p


----------

